# 2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic

Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!

Saturday, July 25th 2009

The venue has changed this year...

Picnic Location:
Thompson Park
3024 Hamilton Richmond Rd
Hamilton, OH 45013

Host Hotel:
Coutyard by Marriott
Hamilton
1 Riverfront Plaza
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

Tell em your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic

$99+tax a night (very, very nice hotel!!!!)


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 9 2009, 11:29 PM~12658984
> *Same place as last year. More info to come.
> *


----------



## Carlo King (Sep 25, 2005)

Summer just aint comin quick enough.See you guys there.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

bump


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Bump


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey there i been waiting on this post .... gotta mark the calender now hehe .....


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt ..... The Famlily will be there or at least i will.....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

New street ride will be there for sure.


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

that was an expenisve trip , 

$260 speeding ticket
$ hotel
$ gas
$60 alternator
$90 battery

alteast payoff the cops this year! 

Do i get a free Tshirt if I bring my speeding ticket?


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

you know the indy "I" will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Jan 18 2009, 06:21 PM~12741888
> *that was an expenisve trip ,
> 
> $260 speeding ticket
> ...


I cant believe them cops was shooting radar on that side street. That pissed us off. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Jan 18 2009, 06:00 PM~12742184
> *you know the indy "I" will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


We hope Indy I shows this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i will be there no car tho.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jan 23 2009, 09:11 AM~12791359
> *i will be there no car tho.
> *


dude get your ass on the ball man shit :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

One of the last events close by, we'll be there again for sure.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

There might be a venue change. Same date though. It's still in Hamilton, Ohio. It will be a bigger PRIVATE park, bigger shelter, electric and indoor plumbing (flushing toilets!whew-hoo!) free putt-putt course, SHADE!, On-site camping, no cops, and beer is allowed!! Free food just like last year. To pay for it we will have to charge a small entry fee. We are in negotiations right now, but we hope to keep the fee under $10 a car. Way better place though.

More information to come. It's still the same date so mark your calanders!! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 25 2009, 10:19 PM~12812782
> *One of the last events close by, we'll be there again for sure.
> *


Uce has always showed strong support for this event, and we are very gratefull!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 16 2009, 07:01 PM~12726845
> *New street ride will be there for sure.
> *



NEED TO BE WAS EXPECTIN TO SEE YOUR ASS LAST YEAR BUT NOTHIN FUCKER LOLOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 27 2009, 09:40 AM~12827600
> *There might be a venue change. Same date though. It's still in Hamilton, Ohio. It will be a bigger PRIVATE park, bigger shelter, electric and indoor plumbing (flushing toilets!whew-hoo!) free putt-putt course, SHADE!, On-site camping, no cops, and beer is allowed!! Free food just like last year. To pay for it we will have to charge a small entry fee. We are in negotiations right now, but we hope to keep the fee under  $10 a car. Way better place though.
> 
> More information to come. It's still the same date so mark your calanders!! :biggrin:
> *



HEY IF YOU GUYS NEED ANY HELP AT ALL $$$ OR ANY THE ABOVE 
LET US KNOW JUST GIVE ME A CALL CHRIS AND JASON GOT MY ####


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 27 2009, 10:41 AM~12827606
> *Uce has always showed strong support for this event, and we are very gratefull!
> *



You guys need ANY help with ANYTHING let me know.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks guys! All you guys need to do is show up and bring the crews. We'll provide the rest! It sucks that we have to charge but we think the new spot will really be a nicer place. We still are in negotiations with the venue. We only want to break even, no profit will be made. 

We will be selling event shirts like the past and they will include raffle tickets to give away whatever is donated.

I don't know if your clubs would want to donate something to be given away? 


It's gonna be a great time and we appreciate you all traveling such distances to be involved in our picnic.

This is our 15th year, so we want it to be even more memorable.

PM me if yall have any ideas or suggestions!!


Thanks for the support,

Randy


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I will bring the BEERPONG table :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 27 2009, 05:04 PM~12831883
> *I will bring the BEERPONG table :biggrin:
> *



farckin drunk !!!!!!!lololol


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

looks like i may be in the carribean during the show :angry: 

but if the date changes on the show or my vacation, Ill be there.





bump for the show


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we might show up


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:yes: 

If you promise the temp will be above 90 Degrees and the humidity will be 200% we'll be there... :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 30 2009, 08:25 AM~12857450
> *    :yes:
> 
> If you promise the temp will be above 90 Degrees and the humidity will be 200% we'll be there... :biggrin:
> *



well seeing that its beeing held in ohio if it isnt 90 degrees and 200% humidity at the start it is almost for sure going to be that way at some point. the weather here changes like every five mins lol.  :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 27 2009, 10:10 AM~12827833
> *NEED TO BE WAS EXPECTIN TO SEE YOUR ASS LAST YEAR BUT NOTHIN FUCKER LOLOL
> *


I was there last year brought the 280 z over. Hopper couldent make it because the fuel was 5.00 a gallon. But we were there with a rider. And will be there for years to come.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 27 2009, 05:04 PM~12831883
> *I will bring the BEERPONG table :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

The Family will be there for sure.. and The new place sounds good and cant wait till july for a picnic... keep us posted on how the planning is going... :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT and you guys know we will be there.... hope to bring a couple more rides this year....


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BUMP IT FOR THE CRACKERS


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

GD westside stay on top of this topic Its HOT uffin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt for A GOOD TIME


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

taking it to the top


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for the best picnic this side of the country...


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 17 2009, 10:43 PM~13035276
> *TTT for the best picnic this side of the country...
> *


i 2nd that :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

A few pics from last year


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Ill post more later :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Cool pics Ted!

We should have a flyer ready by the end of March!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Jan 29 2009, 08:11 PM~12852072
> *looks like i may be in the carribean during the show  :angry:
> 
> but if the date changes on the show or my vacation, Ill be there.
> ...



the dates have changed, we will see u all there




bumpppppp


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Mar 1 2009, 08:39 PM~13147789
> *the dates have changed, we will see u all there
> bumpppppp
> *


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13128764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86supremecutty_@Mar 2 2009, 08:30 PM~13157160
> *sick
> *


:yes:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Mar 1 2009, 09:39 PM~13147789
> *the dates have changed, we will see u all there
> bumpppppp
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump the big I kentucky will be there


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 4 2009, 11:29 AM~13176723
> *Bump the big I kentucky will be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## roboblazer (May 1, 2006)

Bump for a great picnic, the newly purchased 64 will be there for sure with a fresh setup in it


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Ill be at the Picnic!


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Mar 5 2009, 06:56 PM~13193254
> *Ill be at the Picnic!
> 
> 
> ...



hmm this guys show confirmation post is preety nice ...... i guess i have to work on mine.





bump 



is there a unaltered classic car parade the day after and a autozone show like last year?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roboblazer+Mar 5 2009, 09:31 AM~13188582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: 




> *=-Immortal-,Mar 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13196706]
> is there a unaltered classic car parade the day after and a autozone show like last year?!?!?!!!!!
> *



Im not sure, the classic car parade is normally the moring of the picnic. I will look into that for ya and let you know.


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where will event be held..


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 6 2009, 04:32 AM~13198925
> *:thumbsup:
> :0    :cheesy:
> Im not sure, the classic car parade is normally the moring of the picnic.  I will look into that for ya and let you know.
> *


do yo roll in the classic car parade ted if so wat they think of the low lows


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where will event be held..


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul+Mar 6 2009, 09:44 AM~13199453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw, never rolled in it. Never had a all stock classic :cheesy: I never seen a "custom" in the parade. But its still cool to watch...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Mar 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13193254
> *Ill be at the Picnic!
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO HOMIE


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Naw, never rolled in it. Never had a all stock classic :cheesy: I never seen a "custom" in the parade. But its still cool to watch...
[/quote]
wonder if they would let a custom in it hey i seen yoou other day at southside


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

The parade is for all bone stock vehicles. Mark Vogts dad tried to enter his gto and they wouldn't let him in cause his tires were not the original size... he was pissed!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Mar 9 2009, 08:35 AM~13222751
> * hey i seen yoou other day at southside
> *


Yep, I didnt know if you still had the truck or not...... Im on the way their now, to get Big Arange going. I havent touched it since the picnic :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 9 2009, 02:04 PM~13224942
> *The parade is for all bone stock vehicles. Mark Vogts dad tried to enter his gto and they wouldn't let him in cause his tires were not the original size... he was pissed!
> *



HAMILTON...... Even the old dudes are haters :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I would love to see all of you guys there again this year.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

here is guage magazine coverage from last years picnic 

http://www.gaugemagazine.com/2008/October/Westside.htm

:cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT looking forward to show season and seeing some peeps I havent seen in a while...


----------



## liltimdog88 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be there for sure  ...can't wait


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i cant wait for this picnic. wont have the towncar ready but still will be nice to hang out with the westside guys


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT 


hopefully we can get the hotel info soon, then we will have flyers


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liltimdog88_@Mar 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13333110
> *I'll be there for sure  ...can't wait
> *



:0 Who's that guy


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey all ttt cant wait to see you all there....


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liltimdog88_@Mar 19 2009, 10:57 PM~13333110
> *I'll be there for sure  ...can't wait
> *


Yeah right.............. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Naw, never rolled in it. Never had a all stock classic :cheesy: I never seen a "custom" in the parade. But its still cool to watch...
[/quote]
Me and the family rolled through downtown on the way to the picinic last year in the 56' and not only the old dudes with the stock cars were looking at us all haterish, but even the people sitting in thier lawn chairs were like wtf are they doing........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Custom cars rule. If my dad would have been around he would have given them the what for......R.I.P. pops.


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

i guess i got a warrant in Ohio .... maybe i should clear that up before i roll out in july


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Apr 7 2009, 12:00 AM~13502730
> *i guess i got a warrant in Ohio .... maybe i should clear that up before i roll out in july
> *


 :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic

Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!

Saturday, July 25th 2009

The venue has changed this year...

Picnic Location:
Thompson Park
3024 Hamilton Richmond Rd
Hamilton, OH 45013

Host Hotel:
Coutyard by Marriott
Hamilton
1 Riverfront Plaza
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

Tell em your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic

$99+tax a night (very, very nice hotel!!!!)

We will have a flyer out soon.


----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)

we will be there again for sure... good times


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 7 2009, 07:50 PM~13511023
> *2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic
> 
> Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by justsho1_@Apr 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13512000
> *we will be there again for sure... good times
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT for a great picnic :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

picnic is off the hook son.....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

need those flyers in 2 weeks, we going to southside picnic, gettm done


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 12 2009, 09:25 PM~13556513
> *need those flyers in 2 weeks, we going to southside picnic, gettm done
> *



:uh: trying


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 12 2009, 01:30 PM~13554564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the stanky leg?????


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 14 2009, 05:50 AM~13570344
> *is that the stanky leg?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 14 2009, 07:50 AM~13570344
> *is that the stanky leg?????
> *



:0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtjYrEVUL9g


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt cant wait for this picnic


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 9 2009, 03:11 PM~13529368
> *picnic is off the hook son.....
> *



Hope you don't get hit in the balls this year


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 13 2009, 07:57 PM~13565148
> *:uh: trying
> *


Need some help? I could have it done in a couple of days.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 9 2009, 03:11 PM~13529368
> *picnic is off the hook son.....
> *


Are you going to dress up again this year....maybe wear your GirlBand t-shirt?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 20 2009, 06:06 AM~13628044
> *Are you going to dress up again this year....maybe where your GirlBand t-shirt?
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Thats fucking funny! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like Jason is thinking some bad thoughts! :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you fuckrs.....lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 20 2009, 06:59 AM~13628163
> *Looks like Jason is thinking some bad thoughts! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

LET'S KICK IT AGAIN HOMIES!!! WE ARE IN THE PROCESS OF PLANNING OUR OUR SUMMER SCHEDULE AND I THINK IT IS SAFE TO SAY THAT WE ARE GONNA PENCIL U GUYS IN!!! :h5: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Apr 28 2009, 06:46 PM~13719472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CO-SIGN BROTHER.........STREETSTYLE FLA IS GONNA BE THERE


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 28 2009, 08:50 PM~13721571
> *CO-SIGN BROTHER.........STREETSTYLE FLA IS GONNA BE THERE
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i dont think i am going to make it this year :angry:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Apr 29 2009, 10:15 PM~13736085
> *i dont think i am going to make it this year  :angry:
> *


Bullshit!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Apr 29 2009, 10:15 PM~13736085
> *i dont think i am going to make it this year  :angry:
> *


WTF :|


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Apr 29 2009, 08:15 PM~13736085
> *i dont think i am going to make it this year  :angry:
> *


when you fall asleep im going to punch you square in the face :biggrin:


----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

hopefully i should have my car finished by then because i want to attend this year


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

keep this at the top :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt for a kick a$$ picnic


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

I am looking forward to being there longer than three hours this year, the "GARAGEMAHAUL" is almost finished. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

PA POW!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 9 2009, 11:29 PM~12658984
> *2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic
> 
> Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!
> ...


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

so has the location been finalized yet or is that still up in the air and is there gonna be an enterance fee?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@May 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13918149
> *so has the location been finalized yet or is that still up in the air and is there gonna be an enterance fee?
> *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Ted! Good looking out!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

bump

,

nice flyer


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

it isnt much but i will be bringing this to the picnic this yr


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

im gone see if i can get sum of the latin essence homies to roll down there


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thats whats up homie.... We need Ohio to rep this picnic more!!!!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 28 2009, 12:23 PM~14024739
> *Thats whats up homie.... We need Ohio to rep this picnic more!!!!
> *


yea i got sum ppl wanting roll so thats good :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 28 2009, 11:28 AM~14024794
> *yea i got sum ppl wanting roll so thats good :cheesy:
> *


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 28 2009, 12:54 PM~14025163
> *
> *



did alot of people attend last year??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 28 2009, 04:58 PM~14028306
> *did alot of people attend last year??
> *


Not sure what you consider alot but...............
Gauge Magazines coverage from last years


http://www.gaugemagazine.com/2008/October/Westside.htm



A few from '07


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

A few from last years


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

nice pics i hope alot of those ppl come to the picnic this year


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ttt man i cant wait


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

yea latin essence is in the building :cheesy:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

This will be my first year coming out there can't wait


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 31 2009, 08:06 AM~14051989
> *This will be my first year coming out there can't wait
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Make sure to get your room booked. Tell em your with the Westside Lowriders picnic and you get the room for 99+tax. Very nice hotel!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man see i didn't show up last year cause i was waiting for the 15 anniversary yeah that's the ticket lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 02:49 PM~14062793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Next month already :0 . What's the word on what's going down the night before? Any cruising, hopping, drinking?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

All the above. There is a nice bar at the hotel, and another bar within walking distance from the hotel. 

Nothing is set in stone though. We kinda go with the flow!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

im going to talk to my club members an see if we are going the night before or what....if yall kickin it an cruising an stuff that sounds like a good idea


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 11:59 AM~14071093
> *Next month already :0 .  What's the word on what's going down the night before?  Any cruising, hopping, drinking?
> *


yup all the above :biggrin: and saturday night as well


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

After the picnic there is a huge cruise in they have every Sat. night. We will be hitting that before we go and eat and cruise.

Any out of towners feel free to hit me up 513-315-9173 my name is Randy. If you come in the night before, we'll make sure you have some stuff to get into!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

6 Xl t shirt .... At least one ill pay the extra 3 dollas lol


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14083508
> *6 Xl t shirt .... At least one ill pay the extra 3 dollas lol
> *


yeah i want a shirt too not quite that large but i want mine to be the autographed edition lol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 3 2009, 03:43 PM~14084994
> *yeah i want a shirt too not quite that large but i want mine to be the autographed edition lol
> *


That would be the juandik skeet rag edition................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 3 2009, 10:24 PM~14087767
> *That would be the juandik skeet rag edition................... :0  :biggrin:
> *



nasty fucker!!!!! just make sure you wash it after you get done licking it all off. assshole god why do i wanna be friends with you guys again? lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 3 2009, 09:24 PM~14087767
> *That would be the juandik skeet rag edition................... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 4 2009, 05:25 PM~14096195
> *nasty fucker!!!!! just make sure you wash it after you get done licking it all off. assshole god why do i wanna be friends with you guys again? lol..... :biggrin:
> *


Its like a cult Max once your in you can never get out.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 4 2009, 05:25 PM~14096195
> *nasty fucker!!!!! just make sure you wash it after you get done licking it all off. <span style=\'color:red\'>assshole god</span> why do i wanna be friends with you guys again? lol..... :biggrin:
> *


WTF


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 12:59 PM~14071093
> *Next month already :0 .  What's the word on what's going down the night before?  Any cruising, hopping, drinking?
> *



:yes: You already know.....Stranger has my # just hit me up bro!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jun 5 2009, 06:37 AM~14101718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn randy you think this means i am gonna go to hell hahahahaha. :0


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Make sure to make your reservations early to get the discount!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

we can cruise the night before also ,,im always down to cruise :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2009, 01:32 PM~14127468
> *we can cruise the night before also ,,im always down to cruise :biggrin:
> *



stop your bullshittin fool we'll be there fri night and leave sun 
so be ready for us  oh j i'm stayin at your house too ...... :0 :0 :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 8 2009, 02:52 PM~14129026
> *stop your bullshittin fool we'll be there fri night and leave sun
> so be ready for us   oh j i'm stayin at your house too ...... :0  :0  :0
> *



wut up Perry :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jun 8 2009, 05:46 PM~14130175
> *wut up Perry    :wave:
> *



sup man you wanna stay at j's with us ???lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 8 2009, 04:52 PM~14130241
> *sup man you wanna stay at j's with us ???lol
> *


 i got the top bunk :biggrin: 





and i pee the bed :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

hey whats up guys here is sum vid footage of the low 4 life carshow we were at this past wekend up here in toledo if you guys feel like checkin it out

PT. 1 VID FOOTAGE OF THE LOW 4 LIFE CAR SHOW


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jun 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14133487
> *i got the top bunk :biggrin:
> and i pee the bed :biggrin:
> *



well damn sounds like i will stay warm then :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

im trying to get my chevy ready for the picnic i hope it be at least halfway done... check out my build on it


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jun 8 2009, 11:11 PM~14133487
> *i got the top bunk :biggrin:
> and i pee the bed :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wont be the first time :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jun 9 2009, 09:00 AM~14136566
> *hey whats up guys here is sum vid footage of the low 4 life carshow we were at this past wekend up here in toledo if you guys feel like checkin it out
> 
> PT. 1 VID FOOTAGE OF THE LOW 4 LIFE CAR SHOW
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: very nice homie, nice line up of cars!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 10 2009, 04:07 PM~14151261
> *:0  :thumbsup:  very nice homie, nice line up of cars!!!
> *


i appreciate it homie alot cars showed up i didnt think to many would have


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

did i hear cp might be bringing ol trusty


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ttt...... for the westside and bringin' some low lows to the nati!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hell yeah to that :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 1 2009, 12:49 PM~14062793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the number to the hotel?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 14 2009, 07:43 PM~14188366
> *whats the number to the hotel?
> *



(513) 896-6200


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Its just around the corner now. Can't wait


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

whats up riders whats poppin


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 10 2009, 12:29 AM~12658984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Only a couple weeks left to get the deal at the hotel. Hurry and make your reservations now! :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

hey Lalo can u give me a call 606 4814205


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

how far is the hotel from picnic?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Jun 24 2009, 07:40 PM~14287755
> *how far is the hotel from picnic?
> *



this chris ???


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i would guess 10-15 min maybe


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 24 2009, 07:42 PM~14287783
> *this chris ???
> *


NOPE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Jun 24 2009, 09:24 PM~14288931
> *NOPE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

who is he in here ???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 27 2009, 07:18 AM~14313581
> *ttt
> *


I wonder if this guy will even show up................ :uh:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Jun 24 2009, 06:40 PM~14287755
> *how far is the hotel from picnic?
> *


not far at all 4-5 miles


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jun 28 2009, 09:10 AM~14319885
> *I wonder if this guy will even show up................ :uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 28 2009, 01:42 PM~14321477
> *not far at all 4-5 miles
> *


pinky did u get my pm?


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Less than a month away, can't wait, but still a lot of work to do.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

yea i cant wait my chevy probably wont be ready but my caddi will be


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Make your reservations!!!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

around the corner :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey is there any charge if someone wants to set up a vendors booth???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

Would be down but I will be n NY that weekend


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Three weeks away. :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14363348
> *Make your reservations!!!
> *



got ours but they hittin us for like 116 or something :uh: ......o well :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 4 2009, 07:48 AM~14378775
> *hey is there any charge if someone wants to set up a vendors booth???
> *


why are you selling girlscout cookies :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 7 2009, 03:23 PM~14403834
> *got ours but they hittin us for like 116 or something  :uh: ......o well    :biggrin:
> *


Did you tell them your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic?

Should be $99+tax a night


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Gonna be here soon. 

Wait to you see the spread of food we're gonna have this year...best year yet for food!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 7 2009, 07:25 PM~14406360
> *why are you selling girlscout cookies :biggrin:
> *




hey calm down man !!!!! don't ask why ask how much fool :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 8 2009, 11:59 AM~14412773
> *Gonna be here soon.
> 
> Wait to you see the spread of food we're gonna have this year...best year yet for food!!! :biggrin:
> *


i heard they got a bad ass grill this year not to mention a bad ass cook on the grill :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 8 2009, 03:52 PM~14413811
> *hey calm down man !!!!! don't ask why ask how much fool :biggrin:
> *


No doubt!! Im fat & love girlscout cookies !!!!!!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

I have to work friday  but Im still going to be there. I don't care if I have to drive all night :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

So who's bringing hopper's??????? :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 7 2009, 08:25 PM~14406360
> *why are you selling girlscout cookies :biggrin:
> *



Are they made from real girlscouts?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 10 2009, 03:42 PM~14435347
> *So who's bringing hopper's??????? :biggrin:
> *



not me... broke... :uh:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Looks like you are the only one Matt


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 10 2009, 02:27 PM~14436586
> *not me... broke...  :uh:
> *


bullshit im calling you out homie :biggrin: im gona bust your ass :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im calling out all double pumps(not radical) :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 12 2009, 07:19 AM~14448226
> *bullshit im calling you out homie :biggrin: im gona bust your ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

what no body wants a piece of the pinky :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

damn i hate my chevy wont be ready for the show i was hopin to hit sum switches down there :angry: :angry:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Its going to be a blast I can't wait


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 13 2009, 04:49 PM~14461265
> *damn i hate my chevy wont be ready for the show i was hopin to hit sum switches down there :angry:  :angry:
> *


still roll through homie,,gona be a great time


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2009, 02:05 PM~14457516
> *what no body wants a piece of the pinky :biggrin:
> *


IF ONLY I HAD A SWITCH BY THE DOOR


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 13 2009, 08:15 PM~14463715
> *IF ONLY I HAD A SWITCH BY THE DOOR
> *


that could be done :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 14 2009, 12:22 PM~14468227
> *that could be done  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL JUST MAKE SURE THAT THE 65 HAS ONE THIS TIME  .................SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEK............


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches+Jul 12 2009, 10:19 AM~14448226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pinky is a single pump now......


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2009, 11:01 PM~14463536
> *still roll through homie,,gona be a great time
> *


yea im gone bring my caddi that looks like it got switches but i dont lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 14 2009, 06:43 PM~14474718
> *Pinky is a single pump now......
> *


im calling BULLSHIT :biggrin: 
We want proof :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 14 2009, 06:43 PM~14474718
> *Pinky is a single pump now......
> *


Pics or it isn't true


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 15 2009, 02:56 PM~14484478
> *Pics or it isn't true
> *


fuck pics bring it and show us its single now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 15 2009, 01:55 PM~14483144
> *im calling BULLSHIT  :biggrin:
> We want proof :biggrin:
> *



damn mr celibertiy and shit in here :0 :0 :0 lookin good in the new lrm 
boy and the rest of you fools to see you next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 15 2009, 06:49 PM~14485058
> *fuck pics bring it and show us its single now :0  :biggrin:
> *




Hummmmm.... maybe , maybe not... will know for sure tomorrow.... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

keep this up top


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:51 PM~14485078
> *damn mr celibertiy and shit in here  :0  :0  :0 lookin good in the new lrm
> boy and the rest of you fools to see you next weekend  :biggrin:
> *


See you all soon!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

wow finally a lowrider event!
sahweet :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Free food, Lowriders, and bathrooms... what more could you ask for :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14496626
> *Free food, Lowriders, and bathrooms... what more could you ask for  :biggrin:
> *


ANY TACOS CON PICO DE GALLO OR TAMALES? :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14496626
> *Free food, Lowriders, and bathrooms... what more could you ask for  :biggrin:
> *


ummm gas money hahahaha whats up ted?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 16 2009, 05:35 PM~14496214
> *:biggrin:
> *



yo you get the mag. yet matt ???

some one needs to post up the coverage from last year in this month's lrm


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 16 2009, 06:24 PM~14496626
> *Free food, Lowriders, and bathrooms... what more could you ask for  :biggrin:
> *



well we got gas $$$ so i'm gonna go with stripers & hookers we like both :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 16 2009, 06:20 PM~14497077
> *yo you get the mag. yet matt ???
> 
> some one needs to post up the coverage from last year in this month's lrm
> *



not yet they still have last month's out on the shelf :angry: 

you can post it if you want :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 16 2009, 08:21 PM~14497090
> *well we got gas $$$ so i'm gonna go with stripers & hookers we like both  :biggrin:
> *


We can always hit up East Ave. :biggrin: People from Hamilton will know what I'm talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

damn i just booked my room cause i it has been slippin my mind 109 plus tax but man i know it will be worth it man. :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 16 2009, 07:26 PM~14496643
> *ANY TACOS CON PICO DE GALLO OR TAMALES?  :biggrin:
> *



Is that a trick question :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 16 2009, 07:33 PM~14496693
> *ummm gas money hahahaha whats up ted?
> *


What up son! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 16 2009, 08:50 PM~14497361
> *We can always hit up East Ave.  :biggrin:  People from Hamilton will know what I'm talkin bout :biggrin:
> *


home of the $7.37 gum numbber :0 

not that I would know of any such thing :ugh:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 16 2009, 12:04 PM~14493492
> *wow finally a lowrider event!
> sahweet  :cheesy:
> *


holy cow where did this guy come from :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2009, 03:42 AM~14501084
> *home of the $7.37 gum numbber  :0
> 
> not that I would know of any such thing  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2009, 06:40 AM~14501079
> *What up son!  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much just getting ready to come down and hang with yall


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

**** ATTENTION ****

Please read my signature Brent Greer, friends, and family. Thank you.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 17 2009, 06:52 PM~14506747
> *nothing much just getting ready to come down and hang with yall
> *


If thier is 600 cars or 6 you know we are going to have a blast homie!!!!  The drinking club with a Lowrider problem :cheesy:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Looking forward to this event. :nicoderm:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 18 2009, 05:09 PM~14513017
> *Looking forward to this event. :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 17 2009, 06:39 AM~14501077
> *Is that a trick question  :cheesy:
> *


NAW.........BUT I KNOW I AM GOING TO BE HUNGRY I MISSED THE FOOD LAST YEAR............JUST 6 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

its about to jump off here pretty soon cant wait i hope everyone got there cameras ready


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 17 2009, 09:03 PM~14508460
> *****  ATTENTION ****
> 
> Please read my signature Brent Greer, friends, and family.  Thank you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 07:59 PM~14520165
> *:thumbsup:
> *



most likely will be there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jul 19 2009, 07:08 PM~14520240
> *most likely will be there
> *


you wont regret it homie


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

been bustin my ass for a month to get my shit ready for this show. looking forward to meeting all you guys.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jul 19 2009, 07:47 PM~14520626
> *been bustin my ass for a month to get my shit ready for this show. looking forward to meeting all you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah nice ride homie


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 07:48 PM~14520635
> *hell yeah nice ride homie
> *


thanks man. hey what hotel is everyone staying at? is it booked up?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jul 19 2009, 09:47 PM~14520626
> *been bustin my ass for a month to get my shit ready for this show. looking forward to meeting all you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice see you there.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jul 20 2009, 06:21 AM~14523229
> *thanks man. hey what hotel is everyone staying at? is it booked up?
> *




















2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic

Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!

Saturday, July 25th 2009

The venue has changed this year...

Picnic Location:
Thompson Park
3024 Hamilton Richmond Rd
Hamilton, OH 45013

Host Hotel:
Coutyard by Marriott
Hamilton
1 Riverfront Plaza
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

Tell em your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic

$99+tax a night (very, very nice hotel!!!!)





Thier is the info, not sure if they are booked up.....Thier is camping at the show if anyone wants to do that. Thier are people who are going to camp. IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS OR NEEDS ANYTHING PM WSL63, PINKY BITCHES, CP OR MYSELF AND WE WILL TRY TO HELP WITH ANYTHING WE CAN!!! Thanks


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

what time to what time is the picnic?


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Jul 20 2009, 07:42 AM~14523813
> *what time to what time is the picnic?
> *


12 noon till 5 then cruisin after that down the street :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 20 2009, 07:16 AM~14523689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alright cool. im not down with that camping shit but me and some buddies will be reppin cleveland fo sho. thanks for the info. Clark


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

i shall be there :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jul 20 2009, 10:05 AM~14523956
> *alright cool. im not down with that camping shit but me and some buddies will be reppin cleveland fo sho. thanks for the info. Clark
> *



:thumbsup: see you sat homie!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

word :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

does anyone know if there are any weigh scales between the indiana border and 275. I am coming up by hwy 50 and dont want to fuck with em


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 20 2009, 07:50 AM~14523866
> *12 noon till 5 then cruisin after that down the street :biggrin:
> *



then PARTY at the campgrounds all night :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> 12 noon till 5 then cruisin after that down the street :biggrin:
> [/q
> 
> 
> double post :dunno:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 20 2009, 02:46 PM~14526343
> *then PARTY at the campgrounds all night :biggrin:
> *


Gonna be a good show... :biggrin: 

Were gonna be campin at the Courtyard Marriott, but we'll def be up to ridin after the show  

Whats up Matt?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 20 2009, 01:42 PM~14525609
> *does anyone know if there are any weigh scales between the indiana border and 275.  I am coming up by hwy 50 and dont want to fuck with em
> *


I don't know but Pinky or Ryan might know...


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Howard from Detroit is covering the picnic. He asked that we line up a few cars for a photo shoot for Lowrider Mag. If interested pm me pics. There is only 2 or 3 slots available. Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 20 2009, 01:22 PM~14526805
> *Gonna be a good show...  :biggrin:
> 
> Were gonna be campin at the Courtyard Marriott, but we'll def be up to ridin after the show
> ...



wut up Marc can't wait to see that 61 in person :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

4 days...hno:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i cant wait going to be a blast.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 20 2009, 01:42 PM~14525609
> *does anyone know if there are any weigh scales between the indiana border and 275.  I am coming up by hwy 50 and dont want to fuck with em
> *


Yea at 74


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 20 2009, 12:42 PM~14525609
> *does anyone know if there are any weigh scales between the indiana border and 275.  I am coming up by hwy 50 and dont want to fuck with em
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: i hate to be the one to ask but damn how much you got in that trunk?????lololohahahahaheheheh


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 19 2009, 08:11 PM~14520253
> *you wont regret it homie
> *



its confirmed southside cruisers will be there :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jul 21 2009, 01:19 AM~14534993
> *its confirmed southside cruisers will be there  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jul 21 2009, 03:19 AM~14534993
> *its confirmed southside cruisers will be there  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 20 2009, 02:32 PM~14527630
> *Howard from Detroit is covering the picnic. He asked that we line up a few cars for a photo shoot for Lowrider Mag. If interested pm me pics. There is only 2 or 3 slots available. Sorry for the short notice.
> *



damn to bad my trunk wont be detailed out


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 20 2009, 08:25 PM~14529749
> *Yea at 74
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!! YOU COMIN DOWN


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 20 2009, 06:21 PM~14530472
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: i hate to be the one to ask but damn how much you got in that trunk?????lololohahahahaheheheh
> *



nothin much just going to use my rollback


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 20 2009, 05:25 PM~14529749
> *Yea at 74
> *


is it before the 275 74 junction i am coming up 275 then across


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 21 2009, 11:40 AM~14536550
> *is it before the 275 74 junction  i am coming up 275 then across
> *


Are you not coming from Columbus? If you are why are you going to 50 and then 275.........That seems like it would add a shit load of time and miles.

If you are coming from the Lawrenceburg side you will be fine, the weigh station is in between the two Harrison exits on 74!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Not looking good for me right now.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2009, 01:08 PM~14537431
> *Not looking good for me right now.
> *


You need to handle that, and bring your Hillbilly ass up here. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 21 2009, 01:34 PM~14537684
> *You need to handle that, and bring your Hillbilly ass up here. :0  :biggrin:
> *



Only way to handle it is with a new job and I don't see that happening anytime soon. :angry:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 21 2009, 08:56 AM~14536714
> *Are you not coming from Columbus? If you are why are you going to 50 and then 275.........That seems like it would add a shit load of time and miles.
> 
> If you are coming from the Lawrenceburg side you will be fine, the weigh station is in between the two Harrison exits on 74!
> *


i work in columbus but live in seymour right on 50. its says its a two hour trip


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2009, 01:35 PM~14537704
> *Only way to handle it is with a new job and I don't see that happening anytime soon.  :angry:
> *


I can see a 24 hour flu bug in your future, just call in mayne.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 21 2009, 01:46 PM~14537820
> *I can see a 24 hour flu bug in your future, just call in mayne.
> *


With what has been going on at work I seriously doubt I would do anything to jeprodize.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Is corndog gonna make it?


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14537748
> *i work in columbus but live in seymour right on 50.  its says its a two hour trip
> *


Cool, send me the link to the map quest directions and I will verify that you will not hit a weigh station.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

GET YO SHIT READY 3 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Cant wait


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 21 2009, 04:04 PM~14541533
> *GET YO SHIT READY 3 MORE DAYS :biggrin:
> *


thanks for answering me douche


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

If anyone can use a SD Adex; I could bring it out on Saturday..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489319


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 21 2009, 10:28 AM~14536414
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!  YOU COMIN DOWN
> *


We live here now bro :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2009, 05:51 PM~14542545
> *thanks for answering me douche
> *


NO Jimmy I will not have sex with you for money!!!!!







I will call you fucker :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :0


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 21 2009, 05:04 PM~14541533
> *GET YO SHIT READY 3 MORE DAYS :biggrin:
> *



so much work left but will be ok


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Its going down :yes:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 22 2009, 04:27 AM~14546943
> *Its going down  :yes:
> *


     :420: :nicoderm: hno: uffin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 22 2009, 05:27 AM~14546943
> *I'm going down on men :yes:
> *


WTF?
:dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

The new grill arrived yesterday! It is put together and ready to go! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jul 21 2009, 06:50 PM~14543129
> *NO Jimmy I will not have sex with you for money!!!!!
> I will call you fucker :biggrin:
> *


why not, u did for free before.u said you wanted money because u didnt like the taste


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2009, 07:59 AM~14547751
> *why not, u did for free before.u said you wanted money because u didnt like the taste
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your funny Jimmy i will see you this weekend and you better be ready to party fool :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

Look what listening to BTS has done to my kid ... 











She knows what's up :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 22 2009, 12:55 PM~14550632
> *Look what listening to BTS has done to my kid ...
> 
> 
> ...


throwin up the W :biggrin:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

We are coming down to the picnic... I have 3 Hercules 175/75-14 tires. They only have around 50 miles on them, since they discontinued the size, I just went ahead and bought a new set in a different size. So if anyone is interested in them, I am selling them for $25 each. I will bring them to the picnic. 

Shorty


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

The tires are sold!

If anyone has a 1" check valve & can bring it to the picnic, I will buy it. I have a 3000 psi Parker check valve right now & it does not close fast enough when I hop the car. It is causing the gear to backspin... So if you have one that is a higher psi like 5000, let me know!

I also have a brand new 1" Parker 3000 psi check valve that I bought for an extra if anyone is interested in buying let me know & I can bring it Saturday!

Thanks,
Shorty


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

I have two chrome CCE Pumps with Number 9 heads for sale $250.00 OBO

OR 4 chrome CCE Pumps all with number 9 heads $400.00 firm. Each Pump has the one dump assembley on them. Pm if anyone is Interested PM me. I can bring them to the picnic.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn it's gonna be Westside Lowrider Picnic/Swap meet this year lol. What's going on Friday night?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14555225
> *Damn it's gonna be Westside Lowrider Picnic/Swap meet this year lol.  What's going on Friday night?
> *


Prob moving things to the venue...and drinking some cold ones :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

40% chance scattered tstorms Saturday in the metro cinci area.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 23 2009, 06:55 AM~14557782
> *40% chance scattered tstorms Saturday in the metro cinci area.
> *


We are not afraid of rain, we will still put it down! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14555225
> *Damn it's gonna be Westside Lowrider Picnic/Swap meet this year lol.  What's going on Friday night?
> *



Christine and I are gonna go down and stay Friday night. We need to get together bro.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 23 2009, 07:20 AM~14557941
> *We are not afraid of rain, we will still put it down! :thumbsup:
> *



hell yeah!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 23 2009, 08:31 AM~14558179
> *Christine and I are gonna go down and stay Friday night.  We need to get together bro.
> *



You guys staying in the hotel? You could come over and check out the hot ass leather I got on the seats :biggrin: I'm about 20-30 minutes south of there.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 22 2009, 10:45 PM~14556250
> *Prob moving things to the venue...and drinking some cold ones :biggrin:
> *



we leavin about 7 am gotta meet howard about 6 pm 
so if you guys need any help i'll have some with me 
just let me know ok 864-367-5686 perry


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 22 2009, 07:16 PM~14553996
> *throwin up the W :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 22 2009, 08:19 PM~14555225
> *Damn it's gonna be Westside Lowrider Picnic/Swap meet this year lol.  What's going on Friday night?
> *


LOL,, TIMES ARE TUFF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I cracked the whip on my employees so we don't have to work this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 23 2009, 01:28 PM~14560917
> *I cracked the whip on my employees so we don't have to work this weekend.  :thumbsup:
> *



BLAW BLAW BLAW YOU JUST MAKE SURE YOUR ASS IS THERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY SOMEBODY GOTTA BE THERE TO MAKE ME LOOK BETTER LOLOL


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 23 2009, 01:28 PM~14560917
> *I cracked the whip on my employees so we don't have to work this weekend.  :thumbsup:
> *


You are from kentucky..................... :0 The Home Of Clayton Bigsby........Tell um brother timdog..............
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuuBVWo_W3U&feature=related :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

getting ready :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 23 2009, 09:55 PM~14565413
> *You are from kentucky..................... :0 The Home Of Clayton Bigsby........Tell um brother timdog..............
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuuBVWo_W3U&feature=related :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dude, we've all been to Hamiltucky......... :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 23 2009, 10:55 PM~14565413
> *You are from kentucky..................... :0 The Home Of Clayton Bigsby........Tell um brother timdog..............
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuuBVWo_W3U&feature=related :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That aint shit, come spend an hour or two in Greensburg! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

ready to go


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

Just landed


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Christine and I just checked into the hotel. We are using the computers in the lobby and the internet sucks on here.....lol. Can't wait to see everyone tomarrow, meeting up with Jeff and Howard tonight. peace guys.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 24 2009, 04:50 PM~14572827
> *Christine and I just checked into the hotel.  We are using the computers in the lobby and the internet sucks on here.....lol.    Can't wait to see everyone tomarrow,  meeting up with Jeff and Howard tonight.  peace guys.
> *



Very nice my friend, see you tomm!!!


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

see u tommorow


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

2009 Westside Lowriders Picnic

Come join us in celebrating our 15th year!

Saturday, July 25th 2009

The venue has changed this year...

Picnic Location:
Thompson Park
3024 Hamilton Richmond Rd
Hamilton, OH 45013

Host Hotel:
Coutyard by Marriott
Hamilton
1 Riverfront Plaza
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

Tell em your attending the Westside Lowrider Picnic

$99+tax a night (very, very nice hotel!!!!)
[/quote]

This weekend........


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

STREETSTYLE CENTRAL,IL WILL BE THERE AND SO WILL STREETSTYLE FORTWAYNE,IN...............................................................................


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

Can't wait!!


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Is it raining there?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

ON THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

Looks like the rain is letting up.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2009, 06:38 AM~14577445
> *Is it raining there?
> *


YES.im still gonna come out and kick it a bit.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jul 25 2009, 04:25 AM~14577505
> *YES.im still gonna come out and kick it a bit.
> *


Its pouring here in Indiana I'm not sure if I want to drive three hours in the rain.
How bad is it there?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2009, 08:00 AM~14577536
> *Its pouring here in Indiana I'm not sure if I want to drive three hours in the rain.
> How bad is it there?
> *


the news said it will rain on and off,come out anyway


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2009, 08:00 AM~14577536
> *Its pouring here in Indiana I'm not sure if I want to drive three hours in the rain.
> How bad is it there?
> *


I'M ABOUT TO DRIVE IN THE RAIN FROM INDY :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 25 2009, 05:00 AM~14577536
> *Its pouring here in Indiana I'm not sure if I want to drive three hours in the rain.
> How bad is it there?
> *


if it is raining or shine its a hell of a good time beleive that :biggrin: 
so if you dont come you will be missing out


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

We here there's some rain but iknow da homies willmake da trip worth it


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:banghead: RAIN :banghead:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

light rain but the weather channel said it's gonna clear up ......lets hope


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Loaded and ready to roll. See you guys in a bit.


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

Were on the way and it light rain were about 45 miles out !!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

turned out to be a hell of a nice day.... and a great little show as always


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

great time... thanks westside.. we know it takes alot of work. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Post some pics for those off us that stayed home


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 25 2009, 08:47 PM~14580865
> *Post some pics for those off us that stayed home
> *


i will in a bit.... i missed the hop though


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

Had a great time today


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

weather :thumbsdown: 

picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

here are a few pics i got. wish i would have taken more


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 25 2009, 04:22 PM~14580468
> *turned out to be a hell of a nice day....  and a great little show as always
> *


Awesome that it turned out well.
I'll be there next year


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

missed the hop but heard this 63 was puttin it down


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

that all i got


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Westside put on a great picnic/show...everyone who cooked/served the food was workin their asses off. It was real good. From the minute we got there, we could tell that everyone put a lot of time & effort in making this show a success! 

Here's a couple pics of the hottest single pumps out:

My 63 Impala SS & Matt's 68 Impala...we didn't get a pic of them on the bumper but they were both tearin up the blacktop! If anyone got any pics of them on the bumper, post them up! :biggrin: 

Shorty


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 25 2009, 08:07 PM~14581330
> *missed the hop but heard this 63 was puttin it down
> 
> 
> ...


i got it on video for u homie


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

thanks for a good time the whole fam had a blast cant wait till next year also loved the new local


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice show homie. Had a good time .


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

First of all thanks to all of the Westside guys for working hard and putting on an excellent picnic. Rain or shine it turned out to be a really good time. Glad I had a chance to meet you guys and hang out Friday night at CP's and Chad's, thanks for making Christine and I feel at home. :thumbsup: 

At CP's house:

Howard the Duck, me, and Jeff








Hoppin in the garage!








at Chad's, (luv this car!)


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

Thanks for spending the day with us!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Just wanted to thank everyone again for helping us make this picnic a success!!!!! Had a great time as always, I think most people like the new location. Thanks again everyone!!!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:0


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

hey regalistic here u go homie sorry u missed it its the last video i got before my camera died on me


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Jul 26 2009, 07:47 AM~14584113
> *hey regalistic here u go homie sorry u missed it its the last video i got before my camera died on me
> 
> *


link failed


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I would like to say big THANKS to every one who came out this year and braved the weather,it was lookin scary early on. 

All of us are always very appreciative of all the support and look forward every year to seeing familiar faces and getting to see some new ones.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

THANKS WESTSIDE!!, WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 26 2009, 09:12 AM~14584241
> *link failed
> *


im on it hold on just a sec


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

try that


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

the indy I chapter wants to thank westide for the great time. Expect to see us again next year


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for driving us around all Friday night Jeff. Howard the Bob Evans was a superb choice....lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Looks like a nice spot. uffin:


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you west side for your hospitality this was our first time coming to your picnic we had a blast! You guys did a great job with everything from the location to the crazy amounts of food everything was great . I wish we had more time to hang out and meet more of you. See you next Year! EAST SIDE C.C. cleveland ohio


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hope everyone had a great time,,i know i did :biggrin: thanks to everyone that made the trip


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

this show was good shit , bomb food ! good peps and nice low low i had a great time westside , see u next year!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Jul 26 2009, 10:18 PM~14585935
> *this show was good shit , bomb food ! good peps  and nice low low  i had a great time westside , see u next year!! :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Thanks for the ride again homie.



Had a great time,,,Great People, great cars, and great food! what more do u need?
Nice meeting the familiar faces i havnt seen a while. Also meet many coo new people.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Jul 26 2009, 09:15 AM~14584555
> *Thank you west side for your hospitality this was our first time coming to your picnic we had a blast! You guys did a great job with everything from the location to the crazy amounts of food everything was great . I wish we had more time to  hang out and meet more of you. See you next Year!  EAST SIDE C.C. cleveland ohio
> *


x2 had a great time. nice location. will be there next year fo sho! :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 26 2009, 11:40 AM~14584386
> *the indy I chapter wants to thank westide for the great time.  Expect to see us again next year
> *


X2 THANKS FOR THE GREAT TIME WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE IN THE BAD WEATHER (IN THE FLEETWOOD NO TRAILER  )


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I have NO skill in the pictures area as you can see. I have ADD so their is no flow or order to them :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

had a great time homies .started out raining but overall great picnic.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Nice seeing everyone. Thanks to everyone for the support of this event!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jul 26 2009, 03:40 PM~14586713
> *X2 THANKS FOR THE GREAT TIME WAS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE IN THE BAD WEATHER (IN THE FLEETWOOD NO TRAILER  )
> *


I agree with driving them too but, I think Ray was a little worried since it was pretty much it's first time on the road after the build.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

We had a great time at the show, Thanks to everyone for the fun time !


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

We had 2 chapters there that had a great time keep up the great work homies.....








STREETSTYLE CENTRAL IL AND FORTWAYNE :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

sup TROY cool kickin it with u homie..................


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14587971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam jeff and pat are almost twins :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Took a pics of almost every ride heres a few...............


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Jul 26 2009, 08:57 PM~14588162
> *sup TROY cool kickin it with u homie..................
> *


  SUP YOU MAKE IT HOME OK?


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 26 2009, 08:06 PM~14588223
> * SUP YOU MAKE IT HOME OK?
> *


hell yeah nuttin like unloadin car at midnite :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

had a good time and thanks for tha food see you next year . westside :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

looks like it was a great time .... wish i could have got off in time .... please let me know when you have next years date so this dontg happen again


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looks like a good time! hope to make it next year.... i know it isnt a lowrider,but did anyone get pics of the grand national? i love those cars....


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Wish my car was done in time :banghead: :tears: .... But it will be there next year!!


















































You guys should recognize this, it is Todd's old 63. Hope I'm doing you guys proud by not destroying it, or ragging it out.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Hey..

Just wanted to thank EVERYONE from the WSL...

The food was rediculous and the new venue was cool... :thumbsup: 

It was cool hangin with everyone and meeting new people out there..

Too bad the rotor went out on the 61... We were really lookin forward to riding...

Next year!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

I MISS THIS ONE,THINGS AT THE SHOP WHERE BEHIND,HAD TO FINISH SOME JOBS.

BUT LIKE ALWAYS WESTSIDE DID IT AGAING .WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR    :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF THE WESTSIDE GUYS FOR 
PUTTIN ON A GREAT EVENT AS ALWAYS .....

JASON THANKS FOR THE HOSE MADE IT HOME NO PROBLEM...

THE FOOD WAS OFF THE HOOK SORRY THE HOMIE ART ATE MOST THE CORN LOL

WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR FOR SURE LOVED SEEIN OLD FRIENDS 
AND MEETIN NEW ONES !!!!

SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

thaks W.S ,we had a really good time :thumbsup:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 26 2009, 11:14 AM~14585323
> *hope everyone had a great time,,i know i did :biggrin: thanks to everyone that made the trip
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jul 25 2009, 08:12 PM~14581738
> *Nice show homie. Had a good time .
> *


hope to see u guys pronto :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 27 2009, 06:43 AM~14591380
> *OBSESSION C.C. WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF THE WESTSIDE GUYS FOR
> PUTTIN ON A GREAT EVENT AS ALWAYS .....
> 
> ...


anytime homie you know that


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

like to invite everyone out in sept.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 27 2009, 06:43 AM~14591380
> *OBSESSION C.C. WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF THE WESTSIDE GUYS FOR
> PUTTIN ON A GREAT EVENT AS ALWAYS .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 27 2009, 12:53 AM~14589757
> *Wish my car was done in time :banghead:  :tears: .... But it will be there next year!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good... can't WAIT to see it finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 27 2009, 03:14 AM~14588839
> *looks like a good time! hope to make it next year....  i know it isnt a lowrider,but did anyone get pics of the grand national? i love those cars....
> *


No pic, but thanks!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 27 2009, 02:55 PM~14594519
> *No pic, but thanks!
> *


Thanks again for comin to the hotel Chris.. Im SURE it was the LAST thing you felt like doing... :thumbsup:


----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has been pulled over by a butler county sheriff about their car before, because saturday night around 10 i got pulled over and was told that my truck is illegal because it has an alter suspension. I thought as long as i wasn't lifting it up or dropping it and drove it lifted it didn't matter, but he said if it is changed from the factory suspension at all it is illegal. He threatened to write me a wreck-less opp ticket because it is unsafe and not street legal, and impound it and after kinda arguing with him he gave me a warning and said it's my lucky night and i can drive it home n park or drive it to my buddies house that lived 3 houses down and get it towed home. He told me if any officers or sheriff see it driving on the road their going to impound it.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 27 2009, 04:44 PM~14595157
> *I was wondering if anybody has been pulled over by a butler county sheriff about their car before, because saturday night around 10 i got pulled over and was told that my truck is illegal because it has an alter suspension. I thought as long as i wasn't lifting it up or dropping it and drove it lifted it didn't matter, but he said if it is changed from the factory suspension at all it is illegal. He threatened to write me a wreck-less opp ticket because it is unsafe and not street legal, and impound it and after kinda arguing with him he gave me a warning and said it's my lucky night and  i can drive it home n park or drive it to my buddies house that lived 3 houses down and get it towed home. He told me if any officers or sheriff see it driving on the road their going to impound it.
> *


damn what do you have man i cruised by plenty of cops that night and nothing.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 27 2009, 04:44 PM~14595157
> *I was wondering if anybody has been pulled over by a butler county sheriff about their car before, because saturday night around 10 i got pulled over and was told that my truck is illegal because it has an alter suspension. I thought as long as i wasn't lifting it up or dropping it and drove it lifted it didn't matter, but he said if it is changed from the factory suspension at all it is illegal. He threatened to write me a wreck-less opp ticket because it is unsafe and not street legal, and impound it and after kinda arguing with him he gave me a warning and said it's my lucky night and  i can drive it home n park or drive it to my buddies house that lived 3 houses down and get it towed home. He told me if any officers or sheriff see it driving on the road their going to impound it.
> *


The cop was trying to scare you. It is NOT illegal. If that was the case then the lifted trucks would be illegal due to "altered suspension", and the lowered cars would be illegal. Don't pay any attention to this guy.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> Looking good... can't WAIT to see it finished. :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> Neither can I!!!!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

lol my sister hit the switch on the way home beside a hamilton cop lol i thought for sure she was busted he just went on passed her lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 27 2009, 02:09 PM~14594713
> *Thanks again for comin to the hotel Chris.. Im SURE it was the LAST thing you felt like doing...  :thumbsup:
> *



the car was lookin good out there homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 27 2009, 03:44 PM~14595157
> *I was wondering if anybody has been pulled over by a butler county sheriff about their car before, because saturday night around 10 i got pulled over and was told that my truck is illegal because it has an alter suspension. I thought as long as i wasn't lifting it up or dropping it and drove it lifted it didn't matter, but he said if it is changed from the factory suspension at all it is illegal. He threatened to write me a wreck-less opp ticket because it is unsafe and not street legal, and impound it and after kinda arguing with him he gave me a warning and said it's my lucky night and  i can drive it home n park or drive it to my buddies house that lived 3 houses down and get it towed home. He told me if any officers or sheriff see it driving on the road their going to impound it.
> *


I about smacked the shit out of a cop for the same thing ( true story WSL63 was their ) He pulled out a book and showed me the "code" that he could impound my car under. Then later in the conversation "officers decression" keep coming up. And the wording was so vague, you could be a few psi low on your tire and get a altered suspension ticket. He could have impounded your truck, but then you get a lawyer and fight it and counter sue them for harassment. Sounds like HPD was just fucking with you


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Had fun fella thanks for treating us like fam like u always do. campground was off the hook super safe and close. see ya next year .


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 27 2009, 05:31 PM~14597056
> *Had fun fella thanks for treating us like fam like u always do. campground was off the hook super safe and close. see ya next year .
> *



no ones ass is safe when you around lolol


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 27 2009, 06:31 PM~14597056
> *Had fun fella thanks for treating us like fam like u always do. campground was off the hook super safe and close. see ya next year .
> *


U like my sig? I got it from some wiseman...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Here you go hustler...  

Sorry it's so big.. I didn't feel like shrinking it..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 27 2009, 10:16 PM~14599125
> *
> *



Good meeting you. I think we're gonna be giving you a call soon


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jul 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14588180
> *dam jeff and pat are almost twins :biggrin:
> *



Nah that's my OLDer brother


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 27 2009, 11:16 PM~14599125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say I absolutely LOVE that '61... :worship: :worship:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 27 2009, 11:16 PM~14599125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i dig that mini trucking grille on the glasshouse lol.....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah thats what i was thinkn like every pickup truck i see now a days looks like a damn monster truck. so how are they aloud to get away with it. yeah im glad someone else had the same shit happen to. just fucked up cuz ive had my truck for two years n drive it every day n never got pulled over.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 27 2009, 10:16 PM~14599125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro!! That's a nice pic :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14600202
> *man i dig that mini trucking grille on the glasshouse lol.....
> *


WOW........ :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 27 2009, 08:17 AM~14591289
> *Hey..
> 
> Just wanted to thank EVERYONE from the WSL...
> ...


What happened?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AlwyzSumthin_@Jul 27 2009, 03:44 PM~14595157
> *I was wondering if anybody has been pulled over by a butler county sheriff about their car before, because saturday night around 10 i got pulled over and was told that my truck is illegal because it has an alter suspension. I thought as long as i wasn't lifting it up or dropping it and drove it lifted it didn't matter, but he said if it is changed from the factory suspension at all it is illegal. He threatened to write me a wreck-less opp ticket because it is unsafe and not street legal, and impound it and after kinda arguing with him he gave me a warning and said it's my lucky night and  i can drive it home n park or drive it to my buddies house that lived 3 houses down and get it towed home. He told me if any officers or sheriff see it driving on the road their going to impound it.
> *


Nah.... the cop was just being a dick. He probably goes home and gets beat up by his boyfriend every night. Non of that will hold up in court. And a wreckless opperation is just that......not driving down the street with altered suspension.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 27 2009, 10:31 PM~14599306
> *Good meeting you.  I think we're gonna be giving you a call soon
> *


Run it! I just found a house I wanna buy.. lol


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 28 2009, 05:40 AM~14602124
> *What happened?
> *


Pulled it outta the trailer at the hotel it started fine... Went to hop in it to ride out and it just wouldn't turn over..

The rotor on the distributer just decided to go out on me... Alex took his outta his car and put it in mine and we were good to go!!!


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

and everywhere i go should be like it was when i headed out of the picnic i drive down the street i hit my air horns and the on comming traffic hits the switchs (well done dline and the guy n the 60 but i dunno who he is)


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Jul 28 2009, 10:01 AM~14603117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I wonder if Ted can get a dancing deck lid that spins and opens up to release balloons to match the grill he installed on his 76? :dunno:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 28 2009, 02:11 PM~14605320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WOW!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jul 28 2009, 07:49 AM~14602685
> *Pulled it outta the trailer at the hotel it started fine...  Went to hop in it to ride out and it just wouldn't turn over..
> 
> The rotor on the distributer just decided to go out on me... Alex took his outta his car and put it in mine and we were good to go!!!
> *


U owe me One quarter. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 28 2009, 03:11 PM~14605320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


randy that shit is hot right thur son!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone know the owner? for sale?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Jul 28 2009, 12:55 AM~14600485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That WAS nice. Godfather theme right? :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 28 2009, 10:17 PM~14611050
> *What's going on here? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> That WAS nice.  Godfather theme right? :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir sure is i was a little surprised no one else had horns on thiers guess im just to damn old school


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone know the owner? for sale?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 29 2009, 01:03 AM~14612346
> *anyone know the owner? for sale?
> 
> 
> ...



It's from OBSESSION CC in ATL, for sale :dunno: im sure you could try :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 29 2009, 05:22 AM~14613230
> *It's from OBSESSION CC in ATL, for sale  :dunno:  im sure you could try  :biggrin:
> *


Its uncut too!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14610624
> *anyone know the owner? for sale?
> 
> 
> ...


Obsession Car Club Car... We met in Ohio... He just bought it fairly recently...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 28 2009, 05:26 PM~14607257
> *U owe me One quarter. :biggrin:
> *


Do you accept Paypal? :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

IT'S HARD TO SAY WE PRETTY FOND OF YOUR VERTS 


AND HE AIN'T HURTIN SO WHO KNOWS LOLOL


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 29 2009, 11:26 PM~14622177
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

INDOOR SHOW AUGUST 9TH NOVI MI


















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY IS 12NOON-4PM AND SUNDAY 8AM -11AM NO EXCEPTIONS!!! IF YOUR NOT IN WHEN THE DOOR CLOSES YOU WILL GIVE UP YOUR SPOT ON THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

damn i missed it this year.


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

OBSESSION FEST 2009 SATURDAY NIGHT.
ITS TIME TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!! 

MORE PHOTOS OT COME....













































































80/renaul/OBSESSION%20FEST%202009/IMG_0011copy.jpg">


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

SACO COMPETITION MOTORS FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY 75.00!!










THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED US! 
WE HAVE MOVED TO A NEW BIGGER LOCATION 
16126 Wyandotte St
Van Nuys CA 91406
818-901-6100


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

if the picnic is at the same time as indy lrm show im coming to westside picnic !! keep us posted .


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback homie!!!


----------

